# Stuck Python Adapter



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I left a brass python adapter on a faucet for a while since I rarely use the sink. However, its really stuck on there now. It seems like an allan wrench will fit in the middle of the adapter but I'm not sure what size it takes. The biggest one I have is 3/8" and its too small. Has anyone ever had to use an allan wrench to get this adapter off and if so, what size is it? I think it is about 1/2" or 5/8", but I want to be sure before I buy one.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I think I know what you are referring to. Mine is similar (I have the Lee's version). What I used was a bolt that had a nut the same size as what you think the hex or allen wrench will fit into. It so happens that the nut was frozen on the bolt, but you can use two nuts and tight them up together at the end of the bolt. Then, fit it in the end of the adapter. Not sure what size nut you will need though. The bolt head itself may be the correct size, but the nut on the end helps to have something to grab on to whilst you turn to loosen or tighten. Fit one end or the other into where an allen wrench might fit. Good luck.


----------

